# Leere Zeile am ende einer Textbox entfernen.



## Kriskra (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich lade einen Text in eine Textbox, am ende der Textbox ist aber immer eine ungewünschte Leere Zeile, hat einer eine Idee wie ich diese entfernen könnte?

Wäre euch sehr verbunden...

Mfg
Kriskra


----------



## Retlaw (16. Juli 2004)

Für Leerzeichen gibts Trim(), LTrim(), RTrim()

```
TextBox1.Text = RTrim(TextBox1.Text)
```
Ansonsten prüf mal wie die Zeile entsteht und pack das Übel an der Wurzel oder lösch die Zeile nachträglich:
Die Konstante für Zeilenumbrüche ist vbNewLine oder vbCrLf, die kannst du mit den Stringfunktionen suchen und löschen (z.B. mit Left() und Len()).


----------



## Kriskra (16. Juli 2004)

Das mit Trim und vbCrLf ist mir klar, das is kein Problem, nur wie lösch ich jetzt ne Leere Zeile Mit -vbCrLf hab ich' s schon versucht, aber war mir eigentlich klar, kein erfolg?

Und Len? Gibt die länge der Zeichenfolge zurrück, was soll mir das nützen um ne Zeile zu löschen? 

Okay mal anders Formuliert:
Ich will nur wissen wie man Zeile X vollständig aus einer Textbox löschen kann, sodas auch keine Leere Zeile zurrückbleibt.

Mfg


----------



## Alex F. (17. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal so 

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim strhelp As String
    strhelp = Text1.Text
    Call SchneideallesWeg(strhelp)
    Text1.Text = strhelp
End Sub
Private Function SchneideallesWeg(strhelp)
    Dim letzesZeichen As String
    If Len(strhelp) Then
    letzesZeichen = Mid(strhelp, Len(strhelp) - 1, 1)
    
    While Asc(letzesZeichen) < 65 Or Asc(letzesZeichen) > 126
        strhelp = Mid(strhelp, 1, Len(strhelp) - 1)
        letzesZeichen = Mid(strhelp, Len(strhelp) - 1, 1)
    Wend
     strhelp = Mid(strhelp, 1, Len(strhelp) - 1)
    End If
    
End Function

Private Sub Form_Load()
 Text1.Text = "Hallo "
 Text1.Text = Text1.Text & vbCrLf
 Text1.Text = Text1.Text & " Kriskra " & vbCrLf
 Text1.Text = Text1.Text & " Erstmal die Texbox ordentlich vollblasen" & vbCrLf
 Text1.Text = Text1.Text & " Letzte Zeile mit vbcrlf und Leerzeichen" & vbCrLf
 Text1.Text = Text1.Text & " " & vbCrLf
End Sub
```

Gruss bb


----------



## Kriskra (17. Juli 2004)

Jo Vielen Dank hat geklappt 

Danke dir!


----------

